# Meet Nelson



## JennBags (4 February 2017)

A couple of weeks ago I made a trip to Wales to see a couple of horses that had caught my eye.  Was very lucky as I managed to persuade a couple of lovely HHOers to view them with me, DirectorFury came to see one that was totally not as described, but we had a lovely afternoon driving round the Mumbles and visiting her lovely horse (who I might have stolen if she was a hand taller  )

The next day I met up with Milliepops and we went off to see a little Irish dark brown cob, who was exactly as described and just lovely.  I tried him in a frozen solid school, and he was very sweet and willing, I popped him over a tiny jump and he was so honest I pretty much fell in love with him, MP liked him too.  We discussed me going back 2 weeks later to hack him out, and I said I'd call later when I got home.

After getting MP's valuable input and thinking about it on the long drive home I decided that I was going to have him, horses like him don't come along that often and I'd had a feeling from the first time I saw his advert, so I got a vet to give him the once-over and last Saturday a friend and I took the lorry down to Wales to get him.    The drive down was easy and when we got there I took him out for a quick hack up the road with the lady who was selling him, and he was very well behaved.   We went into the house and logged into the bank to transfer the money,  which the bank then took 3.5 hours to do, so we didn't get away until 5:30, by the time we got back to the yard it was 10pm!

I always swore I wouldn't have 2 horses again, and it's been a really tough week. I managed to hack out one morning and he was brilliant, didn't put a hoof wrong, but I just have not had the time or energy to do anything else with him, and I figure it's better to start him and be consistent rather than do a bit there and a bit there so I'm not pressuring myself to ride.  I've found a lovely place to turn G away and it looks like he's going next weekend so I can get going with Nelson then. He's settled in very well, and has already learnt that my right pocket usually has treats in it, and is getting less wary about taking them.

Facts and figures: he's 15:3, rising 7, Irish cob but no breeding recorded.  He's done a little bit of xc, sj and hunting in Ireland but not a lot of schooling and I'm really excited about bringing him on a little and improving that side.  I'm not a great rider by any stretch of the imagination but he's very willing and trainable.


----------



## Michen (4 February 2017)

Oh he is lovely!!! Reminds me quite a bit of Basil. Congrats!


----------



## hobo (4 February 2017)

Welcome Nelson hope you have many happy years together. Glad you have found a nice place for George to chill out.


----------



## Red-1 (4 February 2017)

He has a lovely eye. Hope he is every bit of everything you wish for!


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 February 2017)

Team AA is impressed and that is rare !

Lovely stamp.


----------



## PorkChop (4 February 2017)

Ohh, I like him a lot, good choice


----------



## JennBags (4 February 2017)

Michen said:



			Oh he is lovely!!! Reminds me quite a bit of Basil. Congrats!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Michen, I can only hope to do as well as you and Basil, your journey has been a real inspiration for me



hobo said:



			Welcome Nelson hope you have many happy years together. Glad you have found a nice place for George to chill out.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you hobo, I might drive him over to you to see Summer in the summer :wink3:



Red-1 said:



			He has a lovely eye. Hope he is every bit of everything you wish for!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, lots of people have remarked on his kind eye.



AdorableAlice said:



			Team AA is impressed and that is rare !

Lovely stamp.
		
Click to expand...

Wow thanks, coming from you that really means a lot


----------



## JennBags (4 February 2017)

PorkChop said:



			Ohh, I like him a lot, good choice 

Click to expand...

Thank you. He was the first horse I tried (I didn't even get on the first one I viewed) so I hope he is a good choice!


----------



## Cortez (4 February 2017)

Nice horse, but he's no way a cob, more like an old fashioned halfbred. I wish you luck with him, and many happy years


----------



## milliepops (4 February 2017)

Yay! Nelson! So pleased for you JB and wish you many happy years of fun together.


----------



## teapot (4 February 2017)

I think I may have to steal him! :biggrin3:


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 February 2017)

JB,, he looks a lovely sort, I cannot wait to meet him once the weather improves 
I Hope you  have a lot of fun with him x


----------



## Sprout (4 February 2017)

I loved him from his ad, and he has such a kind eye. I hope you have lots of safe fun together, and I am glad you have found somewhere nice for G to chill out. Xx


----------



## Nicnac (4 February 2017)

He's lovely! Really nice sort. You'll have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## LeannePip (4 February 2017)

Oh JB he is lovely!

Cant wait to follow your progress with him, he looks a very honest sort - plus he's irish which is a win in my book


----------



## Mrs B (4 February 2017)

He's a cracker! Love the look of him. Looking forward to hearing your adventures


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 February 2017)

Very scrummy. Look forward to seeing you and he out and about. (Virtually obvs  )


----------



## JennBags (4 February 2017)

Cortez said:



			Nice horse, but he's no way a cob, more like an old fashioned halfbred. I wish you luck with him, and many happy years 

Click to expand...

Good point, I'm not really a cob person so he's my type haha.



milliepops said:



			Yay! Nelson! So pleased for you JB and wish you many happy years of fun together.
		
Click to expand...

It was so lovely to meet you and you were invaluable, your opinion means a lot x



teapot said:



			I think I may have to steal him! :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...




The Fuzzy Furry said:



			JB,, he looks a lovely sort, I cannot wait to meet him once the weather improves 
I Hope you  have a lot of fun with him x
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking gurnard to meeting up for hacks and fun x



Sprout said:



			I loved him from his ad, and he has such a kind eye. I hope you have lots of safe fun together, and I am glad you have found somewhere nice for G to chill out. Xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Sprout, I'm also going to bring him to you to hack out with Custard so you can meet him



Nicnac said:



			He's lovely! Really nice sort. You'll have a lot of fun with him.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Nic-Nac, I hope so too.



LeannePip said:



			Oh JB he is lovely!

Cant wait to follow your progress with him, he looks a very honest sort - plus he's irish which is a win in my book 

Click to expand...

Thanks to another inspirational rider, we'll get to meet at Tweseldown or similar next season I'm sure 



Mrs B said:



			He's a cracker! Love the look of him. Looking forward to hearing your adventures 

Click to expand...

Thanks, and you know I'll post the bad to make you all laugh, along with the good times :lol:


----------



## JennBags (4 February 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Very scrummy. Look forward to seeing you and he out and about. (Virtually obvs  )
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I don't think we'll be competing against each other IRL :lol:


----------



## buddylove (4 February 2017)

Cortez said:



			Nice horse, but he's no way a cob, more like an old fashioned halfbred. I wish you luck with him, and many happy years 

Click to expand...

This^^^^ very similar stamp to my D x TB, not a cob, and very lovely!!


----------



## {97702} (4 February 2017)

lol I'm quite glad I'm not the only one - he is nothing like a cob at all! But he is rather lovely, I do hope you and he have lots of fun JennBags &#128522; Xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 February 2017)

looks like a really nice sort,  have lots of fun with him...


----------



## rara007 (4 February 2017)

Enjoy!


----------



## ester (4 February 2017)

Oh Hello!


----------



## rachk89 (4 February 2017)

Lovely boy, good luck with him.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 February 2017)

buddylove said:



			This^^^^ very similar stamp to my D x TB, not a cob, and very lovely!!
		
Click to expand...

I was going to suggest he's more of a sec D/TB type, too, very nice!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (4 February 2017)

Congrats...he's really lovely. Wish you many happy years together. X


----------



## asterope (4 February 2017)

I hope he's as lovely as he looks - what a handsome boy and, as several other (esteemed!) posters have said, an excellent stamp of a horse.


----------



## Mike007 (4 February 2017)

Hi, Bob the notacob here, worlds only computer literate Irish draft. I was worried when you said you went to wales to buy a horse as all welsh horses are cattle thieves and vagabonds. But you have bought my second cousin twice removed , Nelson (we are a close familly) Congratulations, He is ,like all Irish horses , a deep and sensitive type,Loyal faithful but daft as a brush .


----------



## JennBags (4 February 2017)

teapot said:



			I think I may have to steal him! :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I quoted you earlier and didn't reply *nothing to do with the gin*. You'd be more than welcome to come and have a pop on him, although your legs are far better suited to G's 17.2 



buddylove said:



			This^^^^ very similar stamp to my D x TB, not a cob, and very lovely!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks bl, I'm very open to breeding suggestions with absolutely no clue here!



			
				Lévrier;13479338 said:
			
		


			lol I'm quite glad I'm not the only one - he is nothing like a cob at all! But he is rather lovely, I do hope you and he have lots of fun JennBags &#55357;&#56842; Xx
		
Click to expand...

Cheers L, ok,  ok, but he's a cob to me as I'm used to long legged tb's and wb's!



splashgirl45 said:



			looks like a really nice sort,  have lots of fun with him...
		
Click to expand...




rara007 said:



			Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks we will try to have lots of fun 



ester said:



			Oh Hello!
		
Click to expand...

Hello back to you ester!




rachk89 said:



			Lovely boy, good luck with him. 

Click to expand...

Thanks



Tiddlypom said:



			I was going to suggest he's more of a sec D/TB type, too, very nice!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't a sec d a cob :lol:



kinnygirl1 said:



			Congrats...he's really lovely. Wish you many happy years together. X
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, very kind



asterope said:



			I hope he's as lovely as he looks - what a handsome boy and, as several other (esteemed!) posters have said, an excellent stamp of a horse.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  The lady I bought him from definitely has a good eye for a horse


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 February 2017)

Mike007 said:



			Hi, Bob the notacob here, worlds only computer literate Irish draft. I was worried when you said you went to wales to buy a horse as all welsh horses are cattle thieves and vagabonds. But you have bought my second cousin twice removed , Nelson (we are a close familly) Congratulations, He is ,like all Irish horses , a deep and sensitive type,Loyal faithful but daft as a brush .
		
Click to expand...

Has Bob the notacob noticed I voted for him on the thread about owning other HHo users horses ?


----------



## JennBags (4 February 2017)

Mike007 said:



			Hi, Bob the notacob here, worlds only computer literate Irish draft. I was worried when you said you went to wales to buy a horse as all welsh horses are cattle thieves and vagabonds. But you have bought my second cousin twice removed , Nelson (we are a close familly) Congratulations, He is ,like all Irish horses , a deep and sensitive type,Loyal faithful but daft as a brush .
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha thanks Mike, he is very sensitive, I'm having to be quiet and patient with him as he panics very easily but internalises everything.


----------



## Mike007 (4 February 2017)

JennBags said:



			Hahahahaha thanks Mike, he is very sensitive, I'm having to be quiet and patient with him as he panics very easily but internalises everything.
		
Click to expand...

We irish hores are poet warriors


----------



## Mike007 (4 February 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Has Bob the notacob noticed I voted for him on the thread about owning other HHo users horses ?
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow .I missed that !Thanks a lot. I will show this to mike next time he threatens to sack me!


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 February 2017)

Mike007 said:



			Oh wow .I missed that !Thanks a lot. I will show this to mike next time he threatens to sack me!
		
Click to expand...

No worries, Alice will share her sack with you anytime.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 February 2017)

JennBags said:



			I'm having to be quiet and patient with him as he panics very easily but internalises everything.
		
Click to expand...

Likelihood of him being a Sec D/TB has just risen considerably! (I've had two, love 'em really).


----------



## JennBags (4 February 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Likelihood of him being a Sec D/TB has just risen considerably! (I've had two, love 'em really).
		
Click to expand...

The one breed I said I wouldn't want was a Sec D as I've read so much about how quirky they can be!  I swear my first pony had some Sec D in him,  and he was a right awkward bu66er.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 February 2017)

He's so lovely, can I order one in a 15hh model? He looks so much fun xx


----------



## D66 (4 February 2017)

He looks gorgeous. I bet you will have a wonderful time with him.


----------



## JennBags (4 February 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			He's so lovely, can I order one in a 15hh model? He looks so much fun xx
		
Click to expand...

But 15:3 is already TINY :lol:



D66 said:



			He looks gorgeous. I bet you will have a wonderful time with him.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'll certainly try


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 February 2017)

Not to me JB 15.3hh is huge!  I'd need oxygen up there


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 February 2017)

What a lovely stamp he is.  I hope you have lots of fun with him.


----------



## JennBags (5 February 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			What a lovely stamp he is.  I hope you have lots of fun with him.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## buddylove (5 February 2017)

For comparison  (think he was about 4/5 here) &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Bernster (5 February 2017)

Ooh he looks super smart. Not many good horses around at that kind of height and age, at least not when I've looked before, so think you've got yourself a real find there!  Hope you have lots of fun with him and look forward to seeing your report.

Def doesn't look a cob though.  Looks so like my friends horse, Irish, think he was a Connie x tb. Had the same...ahem, slightly hard to tame, mane.


----------



## JennBags (5 February 2017)

buddylove said:



			For comparison  (think he was about 4/5 here) &#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;
		
Click to expand...

They are built very similarly aren't they!



Bernster said:



			Ooh he looks super smart. Not many good horses around at that kind of height and age, at least not when I've looked before, so think you've got yourself a real find there!  Hope you have lots of fun with him and look forward to seeing your report.

Def doesn't look a cob though.  Looks so like my friends horse, Irish, think he was a Connie x tb. Had the same...ahem, slightly hard to tame, mane.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks- yes his mane is going to be a challenge, shame he's not a cob as I'd be very tempted to hog :lol:

I agree about not many around that height/age and with the temperament too; that's why I got him a month before I was planning on even looking, and why I travelled all the way to Wales, it just felt like the right thing to do.


----------



## twiggy2 (5 February 2017)

Nicely put together, hope you have lots of fun with him


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 February 2017)

his very lovely I hope you have lots of fun with him


----------



## Asha (5 February 2017)

Now, he is a lovely type. I'm going to go against the majority and bet hes not a section D x. Id say hes more irish draught x with something 

Whatever he is, hes blooming lovely, good luck with him


----------



## JennBags (5 February 2017)

twiggy2 said:



			Nicely put together, hope you have lots of fun with him
		
Click to expand...




Pinkvboots said:



			his very lovely I hope you have lots of fun with him

Click to expand...

Thank you both, I'm sure I will



Asha said:



			Now, he is a lovely type. I'm going to go against the majority and bet hes not a section D x. Id say hes more irish draught x with something 

Whatever he is, hes blooming lovely, good luck with him
		
Click to expand...

Good, that's what I'm betting on too :lol:  Thanks


----------



## silv (5 February 2017)

Hi is a very nice type, look forward to following his progress.


----------



## googol (5 February 2017)

What a lovely type!!!
I also think idxsomething
I also bought my horse way earlier than planned, on recommendation from a friend who went to view him first with a fellow HHOer!! Hope he gives u as much fun and pleasure as mine gives me! Best of luck


----------



## JennBags (6 February 2017)

silv said:



			Hi is a very nice type, look forward to following his progress.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm sure I'll be able to give you all plenty of laughs!



googol said:



			What a lovely type!!!
I also think idxsomething
I also bought my horse way earlier than planned, on recommendation from a friend who went to view him first with a fellow HHOer!! Hope he gives u as much fun and pleasure as mine gives me! Best of luck
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, hope we can follow in your footsteps then


----------



## JennBags (14 February 2017)

Just a little update.  Last week the saddler came out and Nelson had a bit of a shock with me getting on him after almost 2 weeks, on a very cold day and his first foray into the school so he promptly bucked me off when I put him into trot :eek3:  today I thought I'd give him a lunge first, cue another bucking bronco and then he settled down so I got on him and walked round for a bit. Left it there as wanted to make it a nice and pleasant experience for us both. May hack out early tomorrow.


----------



## Bernster (14 February 2017)

JennBags said:



			Just a little update.  Last week the saddler came out and Nelson had a bit of a shock with me getting on him after almost 2 weeks, on a very cold day and his first foray into the school so he promptly bucked me off when I put him into trot :eek3:  today I thought I'd give him a lunge first, cue another bucking bronco and then he settled down so I got on him and walked round for a bit. Left it there as wanted to make it a nice and pleasant experience for us both. May hack out early tomorrow.






Click to expand...

Ah new boy feeling a bit full of himself?  Hope he settles into it soon. And no more off the floor moments!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 February 2017)

Nelson the Naughty.  Hope your confidence is still intact, and maybe a little lunge before getting on until he and you know one another a bit better.  Threaten him with the sausage factory, that should work !


----------



## Mike007 (14 February 2017)

They know spring is on the way. Now is definately the time to keep them in as much work as you can. The Devil makes work for idle hooves!


----------



## irish_only (15 February 2017)

Looks a very nice, honest chap. I hope you have years of fun with him.


----------



## irish_only (15 February 2017)

Like  - 



AdorableAlice said:



			Nelson the Naughty.  Hope your confidence is still intact, and maybe a little lunge before getting on until he and you know one another a bit better.  Threaten him with the sausage factory, that should work !
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JennBags (15 February 2017)

Hehe, thanks all. Yes AA, a lunge before I get on is definitely on the plan, I'd much rather he does hus bucking when I'm on the ground and not on top!  Now I'm back to looking after just the one horse I can keep him in work consistently.


----------



## lottiepony (17 February 2017)

He is just lovey JennBags! A slight blip on his part but so much to look forward to together. He is a chunky version of my old mare (she was a IDXTB), I love an orange muzzle, same wonderful kind eye to. Wishing you lots of fun!


----------



## JennBags (17 February 2017)

Thanks lottiepony,  he's been good as gold all this week, beginning to really settle into himself.   Another photo for you all


----------



## teapot (17 February 2017)

That face!


----------



## milliepops (17 February 2017)

Ahhh glad he's settled down again now,  no more naughty Nelson!


----------

